# Big log



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Just showing the log I dropped tonight after eating at McDonalds has anyone else had this problem


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

This sounded like a Dunbar post.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I know for a fact I've pushed out something that big before. 


I know I have....


----------

